# El Hierro & La Gomera



## Kaja (Jul 4, 2018)

Greetings.

I would like to move to either El Hierro or La Gomera.
How are those places to live through the prism of an European?
What are the characteristics of each? Their main differences?

How about the aspect of health care?
Are the rules regarding building a house restricted (about the form and material of the building), would I be allowed to build an ecological one of strange shape?
Is respect for science present (I'm a scientist and am interested in reptile conservation there)?
Thanks in advance!

May your day sparkle with joy,
Kaja


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Kaja said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I would like to move to either El Hierro or La Gomera.
> How are those places to live through the prism of an European?
> ...


Hello,
Hepa lives on El Hierro. He doesnt come on too frequently, but you can PM him when you have 5+ sensible posts. I do know that El Hierro claims to cover much of its energy supply with renewable sources
La isla de El Hierro cubre su demanda de electricidad con energía 100% renovable durante 18 días consecutivos | Red Eléctrica de España
On El Hierro you won't find many English speakers so you could find some threads on learning or improving Spanish. Also I imagine info about travelling to and from the island could be useful.
Look for info about healthcare in the Faq's and other threads on the forum


----------



## Kaja (Jul 4, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Kaja said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings.
> ...


Thank you for the response, Pesky Wesky.
I was conscious of the plans about El Hierro being self-sufficient but this is the newest article I read, thank you.

I actually registered here because of Hepa! I tried to write and suspected that there are some levels to pass of participating in the forum first...
So that is my second post.

Are you aware about the scientific society there, no English too?

I cannot find the FAQ.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kaja said:


> Thank you for the response, Pesky Wesky.
> I was conscious of the plans about El Hierro being self-sufficient but this is the newest article I read, thank you.
> 
> I actually registered here because of Hepa! I tried to write and suspected that there are some levels to pass of participating in the forum first...
> ...


Here are the FAQs http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Kaja (Jul 4, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> Kaja said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the response, Pesky Wesky.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Kaja (Jul 4, 2018)

I am still awaiting for the User Hepa to share the experience here. 🙂


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Kaja said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I would like to move to either El Hierro or La Gomera.
> How are those places to live through the prism of an European?
> ...




El Hierro and La Gomera are individuals and completely different, you will need to visit both.

El Hierro is 274 kilometres square and 1502 metres in altitude, population 4500, higher in the summer, with people returning, for August.

The brash tourism that has affected the larger islands and the south of the peninsular has beed discouraged here by various governments, therefor tourists are few.

Crime is almost unknown, the locals are friendly, the young ones are very polite and still respect their elders.

Reptiles are mainly lizards plus a few frogs, there is a conservation centre for a species of lizard that was thought to be nearly extinct.

English is in general not spoken, there are only a few immigrants from the United Kingdom, Many from central and South America though.

To build a house you will need planning permission, here they are very strict, houses without planning permission have been demolished.

Healthcare is the same as the other Canary Islands.

(Through the prism of a European) If you ask a Canary Islander if he is from Europe, he will tell you in no uncertain terms that he is African or some will say Macaronesia. 

Hope this will help.


----------



## Kaja (Jul 4, 2018)

Hepa said:


> Kaja said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings.
> ...



Thank you for the informations.

I thought about the reptile institute in either El Hierro or La Gomera to work on the Gallotia conservation.
Are foreign scientists welcomed?

Permission for building, that's natural but I would like to know whether the law regarding the material and style is strict (do every building on the island has to be identical in style)?
Would a project for a cob (clay) house be accepted?


A wish of a joyful evening for you.


----------



## Kaja (Jul 4, 2018)

Hepa said:


> Kaja said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings.
> ...


P.S. I thought of renting a few months on El Hierro then on La Gomera to decide after knowing some factors about each of those places.

Before that however, I'd like to collect some theoretical knowledge. 😉


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

Kaja said:


> Thank you for the informations.
> 
> I thought about the reptile institute in either El Hierro or La Gomera to work on the Gallotia conservation.
> Are foreign scientists welcomed?
> ...


Not being a scientist I cannot answer your question re the lizards.

Regarding the construction of a clay house, an architect will advise and prepare plans for submission to the Ayuntamiento in the area where you choose to live.

I believe that clay is not available in the Canary Islands, certainly none in my garden, plenty of volcanic rocks but no clay.


----------

